# Are prints getting worse



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

We are generally required to issue wiring diagrams as well as schematics for our jobs. If not, we generally produce one for interlock and emergency stop systems. 

Estop circuits in particular really need schematics, I agree and understand your pain. 

In reality a well set up drawing software package will generate these almost automatically.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MH sold ladder software that was _'self diagnostic' _yrs ago, not sure if he still does......~CS~


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Where is the machine from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

No I don't see a trend. Why would you think that?


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Most European equipment are drawn like that, at least for the 30 years that I have worked on them, and of lately many USA made equipment I have seen are following suit.

After getting the hang of the convoluted drawing it becomes second nature. For real complicated troubleshoots I usually photocopy each page reference so I can look at everything at once - I also do that with plc ladder so I don't have to keep swapping computer screens relentlessly.

Sometimes I think their schematics are really for the point to point panel wire-man.


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

We've recently installed some European equipment from various manufacturers, and their prints are hit or miss. Some of them are easy to follow, some are a complete joke.

I recall one print in particular that had the 24v control power on each page, each page listed it going to the next page, but it was just a line where nothing branched off of it. So for 10 pages (which weren't in order), I followed a straight line.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

mikey383 said:


> We've recently installed some European equipment from various manufacturers, and their prints are hit or miss. Some of them are easy to follow, some are a complete joke.
> 
> I recall one print in particular that had the 24v control power on each page, each page listed it going to the next page, but it was just a line where nothing branched off of it. So for 10 pages (which weren't in order), I followed a straight line.


That's very likely becuase the print was auto generated. It takes a lot of setup on the backend to get prints to auto generate correctly and every once in a while they still do wierd things that require manual intervention. 

especially European builders tend to use database driven drawing software (mostly e plan).

That said even when they generate oddities like that they also eliminate a lot of errors common to more traditional drawing software like wire tag typos and things like that. 

They other thing is those drawings shine most when viewed as the original pdf as generated by the software becuase everything is hyperlinked in the pdf which makes navigating across drawings very very fast. Unfortunately this format doesn't translate as well to a paper drawing set in the field.


----------

